# Where to get Loew-Cornell brushes in SG?



## Doowop (Nov 9, 2007)

I watched EnKore (a makeup artiste on youtube) video and he recommended LC brushes as a good substitute for make up brushes. But I have no idea where to look for them, any idea?


----------



## Linda Baby (Nov 9, 2007)

Didn't he say you could get them at Michaels?


----------



## Odette (Nov 9, 2007)

Go to a craft store or better still an art supply store.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 9, 2007)

There's tons at Michaels.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 10, 2007)

as all of you can see, this thread is posted in the MAC Asia section. they don't have Michael's in Asia.


----------



## Doowop (Nov 12, 2007)

yea there's no Michael's in SG. At least I've never heard of it before. I went to a major craft supply store, Spotlight, but all the brushes sold there are those cheap brandless types.


----------



## ships (Nov 22, 2007)

Spotlight's not too great, they usually stock pretty cheap things there. Have you tried Art Friend?

Try this place:
http://decorativeartsstudio.com

In their products listing, it seems that they stock Loew Cornell. Hope that helps.


----------



## silverblackened (Nov 22, 2007)

2nd Art Friend, they'll probably have it. If not, try Creative Hands (across from the Art Friend branch at Ngee Ann City).


----------



## Linda Baby (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_as all of you can see, this thread is posted in the MAC Asia section. they don't have Michael's in Asia._

 
whoops. i guess we didn't see.


----------



## Doowop (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks so much!! I will definitely go there and check it out..can't wait!


----------



## Doowop (Dec 11, 2007)

an update: there are no LC brushes in Art Friend or Creative hands


----------



## petrina_678 (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_an update: there are no LC brushes in Art Friend or Creative hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know this too because i paint... its hard to get good artist brushes in singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either you get the extremely high end ones or the crappy kinds. you can get the best brushes at good prices only through wholesalers


----------



## red (May 4, 2008)

HOFCRAFT ships all over the world, I got mine from them

Loew-Cornell brushes


*HERE* are some of the LC brushes I purchased from Hofcraft, based on Enkore's video.


----------

